# Tel Aviv, Israel



## chali1 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Tel Aviv *

* By Avivster*





























*posted by maromy*




















*By tlv*




















*By Avivster*


----------



## chali1 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Tel Aviv*

*By ilikeposts*



















*By tlv*






























*by Maromy*










Credits to mseyou, levieran88, avivgr87, itayaharon99uh and etimichaeli1


----------



## chali1 (Jun 7, 2013)

*by Tlv*


















*Posted By Avivster*


































Urban legend


----------



## chali1 (Jun 7, 2013)

*posted by elab*


















Posted by Yerushalmi

















*posted by Javi Itzak*



































By TLV










By Tigot 









*Mauzer*









*posted by matrix2020*









































By Viva a History 









By Dvir419








*posted by Hebrewtext*

[








By Franz


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

My pics from last May:


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Great photos Chali.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I just love beach side communities..:heart::shocked:kay::uh::applause:


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Amazing city!!!


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

Cool city. Greetings from Kazakhstan


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Better and better as time goes by.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Purim festival



DSC_8891 by Ofer Keidar., on Flickr


D82_2153 by Y_Amir, on Flickr
Purim Street Party in Tel Aviv 2015 by GabrielColodro, on Flickr

DSC_9185 by Ofer Keidar., on Flickr
DSC_8978 by Ofer Keidar., on Flickr


DSC_9265 by Ofer Keidar., on Flickr



DSC_9047 by Ofer Keidar., on Flickr

DSC_9047 by Ofer Keidar., on Flickr

DSC_9071 by Ofer Keidar., on Flickr


DSC_9259 by Ofer Keidar., on Flickr


----------



## chali1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just to give a context to these maybe strange photos above of people in strange or bizarre clothing. 

They celebrate Purim ( traditional Israeli festival in which people wear strange clothing like in Halloween). 

In Tel Aviv, at State Square, people come to show their costumes.



*VIDEO OF THE PURIM IN TEL AVIV*


----------



## chali1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Tel Aviv Marathon with images of the city


----------



## chali1 (Jun 7, 2013)

New refurbish Sarona colony in Tel Aviv


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

The Easter bunny was even there..:applause::nuts::lol::applause::lol::nuts::applause:kay:kay:


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

beautiful Tel Aviv! cant wait to come visit it <3 love from North Africa


----------



## chali1 (Jun 7, 2013)

EDM concert in north Tel Aviv


----------



## jalapenopepper89 (Nov 17, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Dan21 (Apr 11, 2015)

WOW impressive new buildings and stunning skyline shots!!!


----------



## chali1 (Jun 7, 2013)

first posted by Avivster


----------



## chali1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Images uploaded by Urban Legend








[/url]


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Posted by ilikposts


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

By Mati O from Panoramio.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Posted by Hebrewtext*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Posted by LoveMy11*

Tel Aviv at sunset.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Posted by Avivster
After Purim Rave









2014 Tel Aviv marathon









Water war


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Agam Fountain, Dizengoff Sq.









Rotchild Blvd.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Gay parade*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

By Avivster


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Posted by Avivster*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Posted by Avivster*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Posted by Avivster*

TLV Pride parade 2015


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Posted by Avivster*

TLV Pride parade 2015


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Posted by Avivster*

TLV Pride parade 2015


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Posted by Avivster*

Arches house for pride week


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Tel Aviv by Saul Tevelez, on Flickr

Tel Aviv Skyline by Sebastian Schnack, on Flickr

Tel Aviv by Rol247*, on Flickr


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Jaffa Tower Clock








[/url]Yafo - Tel Aviv by Saul Tevelez, on Flickr


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Jaffa


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Tel Aviv :cheers:


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Jaffa*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Jaffa*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! the skyline keeps on getting massive. I love this city for its being the most open and liberal place in the Middle East.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

capricorn2000 said:


> wow! the skyline keeps on getting massive. I love this city for its being the most open and liberal place in the Middle East.


It is full of LIFE....to LIVE too the fullest.....with FREEDOM and LOVE..:dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Posted by Avivster*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Posted by Raph 93*



















*Posted by Hebrewtext*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*City Centre*

Posted by Hebrewtext


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Posted by LoveMy11*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Posted by Avivster*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*by A. Schrammel*

 Tel Aviv by A. Schrammel, on Flickr


----------

